# Adamant has been such a busy boy



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This daughter of Adamant and one of The Girlz apparently got caught right before I sexed and separated the last litter. She only had three, which is good, since it was unplanned, and they were a good size, something one doesn't always see with does who are bred this young. And one of them has some very nice tri markings.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!
That one has nice markings


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He/she is; thanks! Oh, how I hope it is just one or the other!


----------

